# Torbay area



## Geri (Feb 5, 2010)

Which is nicest out of Torquay, Paigton & Brixham?


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2010)

Brixham, pretty fishing village, small, touristy.







Paignton, larger seaside resort, more to do, bit scruffy in places:






Torquay - so boring I didn't even take any pics of it. Old people.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2010)

I drove home that way from Cornwall a couple of years back to remind myself of why I no longer holiday in Devon. And I concur over Paignton and Torquay. The former seemed rather like WSM.

I had planned to take a look at Brixham, but it's a pain to get to.


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I drove home that way from Cornwall a couple of years back to remind myself of why I no longer holiday in Devon.



Must admit I was less than impressed last time we went to Devon (Exmouth). It's just so much cheaper and easier to get to than Cornwall, it costs us £100 or so to get to Newquay on the train.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2010)

Geri said:


> Must admit I was less than impressed last time we went to Devon (Exmouth). It's just so much cheaper and easier to get to than Cornwall, it costs us £100 or so to get to Newquay on the train.



I loved Exmouth as a kid (Sandy Bay). I suppose it depends on what you want to do ..it's handy for  Budleigh Salterton, Sidmouth , Charmouth, Lyme Regis and the like.

But the 70s were simpler times and I was so much younger .. I was a collector of rocks and shells in those days ...

I generally want wild places these days - surf to muck about in, places to fish ...

Holidays are definitely very different if you don't have to do it alone.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 9, 2010)

TBH Geri, your missing some of the best parts of Devon by sticking to the South Coast.

Exmouth And Torquay are a bit more Candy floss and Kiss me quick hats in the Toursity times and a bit gods waiting room the rest of the time. Dont get me wrong theres some pearls to be found there. But dont get yoru hopes up. 

Come in land a bit and theres a million and one OTHER non crap place to visit, Dartmoor Exmoor all have gorgeous places, most of which are free. Go to the North Coast and its breath taking.

Its not going to be as Cheap as Dawlish, Exmouth, Sandy Bay, Torbay and the like. But if you wnat to get away from the typically seaside-esque style holidays you'll have to vear away from those places, or just use tham as a base and travel out to other places.

I'll tell you what tell me what your looking for and I'll sort you out suggestions of where might be worth a visit. 

If your stuck to trains and public transport only I'll try and include them in the solutions. Now its not like the Brizzle bus service but it is ok, its just hourly, and tends to centre around the bus station in Exeter.

Hope that helps


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 9, 2010)

Brixham (although the coast road east from Torquay along the Ilsham Marine Drive has some fine scenery, and I remember a school trip to Kent's Cavern when I was young).

Don't know why but I like Dawlish and Teignmouth more, at least for a day trip.


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2010)

The trouble with the north coast of Devon is that it's not very accessible by by public transport, as far as I can see. I admit that it is a lot nicer, I've been to Woolacombe/Croyde but that was with a friend who had a car. I also spent a week in Westward Ho! in my teens but the less said about that the better.

Anyway, we've booked an apartment in Paignton now, so it's sorted.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 24, 2010)

Cockington is worth an hour or two (I went there in 1983);

http://www.bbc.co.uk/devon/outdoors/walks/cockington.shtml


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2010)

I expect we will check it out


----------

